# Georgia / LSU (2022 SEC Championship)



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

#1 Georgia (12-0) - #14 LSU (9-3)
4 PM on CBS

Hoping my Dawgs come to play like a hungry bunch today! I want an SEC championship and National title to complete this season! 

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT LSU!*


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Mmmmmm corndogs........

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!!

GOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs.  Gonna listen from a ground blind in Illinois. Declaw these kitty cats.


----------



## Duff (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Bands, check.
National anthem,  check.

Let's play some football!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Let’s get it on!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!!

Put a whooping on the Tigers!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Physically aggressive and attack. I like that game plan!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs from the box blind!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

I hope they come out with a chip on their shoulder and mad at the world!!!!!


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 3, 2022)

Reckon what the protocol is if the whole top 4 losses?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Here we go!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Keep me up to date!!!! You know I hate Hulu!!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Kickoff


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!

Stop them!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Not a good picture on CBS..

Anyhoo.. How is a 9-3 team playing a 12-0 team in the championship?

Does LSU have the second best record?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!

Now let's score!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Looks line rain here. I’ll watch the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Good stop D on the LSU opening series.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Alright Offense let's show them how it's done!!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we go! 

First offensive series.

And TCU lost!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

*GO *_*Dawgs*_


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Where is the game being played?


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Where is the game being played?


Atlanta, Mercedes Benz stadium


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Where is the game being played?


Atlanta in the Benz.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

Kirby got the referees in his pocket. No call on that kick catch interference


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Kirby got the referees in his pocket. No call on that kick catch interference


That was not interference he caught it


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Some bikini pics of Sandra Smith while she was at LSU on the net for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

poohbear said:


> That was not interference he caught it


Even Gary said it was
But you could tell the buzzer in his pocket went off cause he locked up and shut up


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Ga starting slow as usual


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Hold them to a FG at least


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang it!!!!

Come on Defense shut them down


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Good tip


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

4th


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Wooooo hoooo!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Brain dead


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs after the blocked FG!

7-0 Daaaawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

I was screaming pick the ball up and run, son! Mercy!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Wow! Brain flub by LSU


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

_Awesome_


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Somebody gonna be running laps.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Somebody gonna be running laps.


Hopefully the special teams coach.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

LSU derp


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Why the heck didn’t they know that was a live ball? I knew it was. They ought to have known. That was almost costly for us.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Somebody gonna be running laps.


They’ll probably just enter the portal


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I was screaming pick the ball up and run, son! Mercy!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Didn’t any know if needed to pick up or not


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

That was fast


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD LSU  

all tied at 7 in the 1st


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Crap


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Wrap up and tackle!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs gotta stop that over the middle pass. Need to bring more pressure on the QB.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

We have put pressure on the QB, why did we stop???


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

The Dawgs defense looks bad today and the offense has not even been on the field.  Poor tackling, no pass rush and the DB's are giving up huge cushions.   Kirby better get them in shape or LSU might run away with it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Alright Offense come out firing on all cylinders


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2022)

My current situation. So I'm keeping up with the game with this thread. I check between pics.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Boweeerrrrrrs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> My current situation. So I'm keeping up with the game with this thread. I check between pics.View attachment 1194154


Looking good brother


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 3, 2022)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 3, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> My current situation. So I'm keeping up with the game with this thread. I check between pics.View attachment 1194154


Santa don't look happy.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

TD


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Bowers!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Hmmm


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!  

14-7 Bulldogs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> My current situation. So I'm keeping up with the game with this thread. I check between pics.View attachment 1194154


Dear Payta, all I want for Christmas is an SEC and National championship this season!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Geaux Tigers!


Don't make me band you


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Got to remember I just had rotator cuff surgery this week. Moving arm quick not a good idea.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs got a little mo werkin now. They need to sustain it.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Got to remember I just had rotator cuff surgery this week. Moving arm quick not a good idea.


Easy, Trad.. don't hurt youself!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

*2nd Qtr*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Now we need the Defense to get a quick stop!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Intercepted


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

How bout them Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoooooooooooo


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

McConkey!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

TD


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Fixing to get real ugly.

I feel sorry for those boys.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

21-7 Good guys! Wooooo hoooooooo!   

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m slow to type so y’all don’t think I not be caring cause I AM. GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Fixing to get real ugly.
> 
> I feel sorry for those boys.


I don’t. They wanted to be here


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Kelly thought he was bringing that gold doming attitude to the sec and win, but I think our Dawgs have something to say about that


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I’m slow to type so y’all don’t think I not be caring cause I AM. GO DAWGS


It's OK, I am watching Hulu and there is a delay in the broadcast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

I know it aint over but,


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Woot!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Alright


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Man what a hold on carter


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Alright Offense put up 7 more!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Man what a hold on carter


Body slam hold!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Did y’all see that story on the Dawgs in the latest GON magazine? Pretty good stuff.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Look o there.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Milton ain't fast but I like how he holds on to the ball with two hands once he hits traffic.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 3, 2022)

DAWGS looking strong and my Cats won the Big 12!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs miss a FG


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang, I wanted that FG. Need another stop now.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Crap


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs miss a FG


Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Bennett missed a wide open AD a couple plays ago.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense get the ball back!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoo, good thing he turned his head or that might have been pass interference! Don't want the refs to get involved in this game!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's go Offense


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Just gonna say, this better not be some of Kelly's fall down to slow down injuries


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs always run on 1st down. We need to hit Big 0 with a quick pass and let him destroy some defenders!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

So far so good. 
And the ribs are cooking just right.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Dumb penalty on LSU but I'll take everything they'll give us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> So far so good.
> And the ribs are cooking just right.


We're grilling ribs too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Took it on the chin.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> So far so good.
> And the ribs are cooking just right.


I need an 8 pointer to step out right before halftime.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Tigers thugging


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's burn some time in this last 5 minutes before we score.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

McClendon is a local dude. Went to school with his uncle, Tyrone. Tyrone is a HUGE son of a gun!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

We don't need anyone to get hurt!!!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

C'mon, Dawgs! Punch it in .


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Spread it out and run it up the middle. They got the edges on their mind good now.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs, need a TD here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Big O with the TD!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I need an 8 pointer to step out right before halftime.


TD before tge half. About as good.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

WOOO!


----------



## antharper (Dec 3, 2022)

Boom , there’s big O


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

whoop D whoop!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Big 0 with a TD! Yeah, baby! Woooooo hooooo!

28-7

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

We might just get the ball back with that much time left.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop whoop


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Leaning on dat defense


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I need an 8 pointer to step out right before halftime.


To bad I drove past this stand.   
This morning.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I need an 8 pointer to step out right before halftime.


Lay one down boss man.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> TD before tge half. About as good.


I’m ready for that 8 pointer now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I need an 8 pointer to step out right before halftime.


Good luck, bud! I hope a big 12 pointer steps out before dark!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

This ain't even a game.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

QB in one hand and number 1 with the other!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Way to wrap him up!


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Carter is a beast.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Good luck, bud! I hope a big 12 pointer steps out before dark!


It better happen soon if it’s going to happen.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

They will have tonges hanging out in second half


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Coach Kirby 
Can I keep him for a pet ?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

43 seconds. That's how long the defense allowed them to have the ball. I'll take that every time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Just pick him up and take care. He's hurt.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Daniel’s ain’t winning and that ankle is hurting


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

elfiii said:


> It better happen soon if it’s going to happen.


Getting dark here so I know it's getting dark where you are.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Wow! No flag on that!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

7 more Dawgs come on!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Kirby we need some points out of this don’t go conservative


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang gum it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Nobody answered earlier.

Is LSU the second best team at 9-3?

Don't look like they need to be playing Georgia.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Looks like LSU is giving up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

We don’t need this young man hurt.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Don't look good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

We need Ladd.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Those quick runs at the goal line just have not worked at all the last few games.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Need score here


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Bell TD!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Dawgs!

35-7 Dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

TD runaway


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Don't look good



I think he just bruised up by landing directly on that knee, I hope at least.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Good TD, but worried bout Ladd. And that dang train whistle at a GA game.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2022)

Turn out the lights, the party’s over.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawg GON good half


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Time to watch something else.


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Prayers for McConkey.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

Brian Kelly went from the fighting Irish to the fighting tigers but still meh


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> We don’t need this young man hurt.
> View attachment 1194160


I’ll be there shortly. Imma bring you some good moonshine and get you tore up, then eat all your ribs. Deal?


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

LSU QB looks like he may not come back out Q3


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

35-10 at the half

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Kelly ought to be locked up for animal cruelty


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I’ll be there shortly. Imma bring you some good moonshine and get you tore up, then eat all your ribs. Deal?


U can shoot deer and hogs too. The nite is young.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Sucks for Mcconky didn’t look good


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Not quite time to warm up that hob nailed boot but it's getting close. If LSU makes any sort of comeback, it will take some serious doing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

That white girl throwing them balls was purty! I hope @Throwback was watching.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Half time !


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That white girl throwing them balls was purty! I hope @Throwback was watching.


I was. That’s what counts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Game aint over till the fat lady sings. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Half time !View attachment 1194161


Potato salad and cabbage.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Watching UCF / Tulane now.

Go Central Florida !!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

UCF is getting beat pretty bad.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs eating tigers for supper


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Finish it!


----------



## antharper (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I was. That’s what counts.


Me to


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Let’s Go Dawgs don’t let up


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense put up 7 more!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Let’s Go Dawgs don’t let up


No kidding, Kirby better not go into coasting mode!!!
Put the peddle down and curb stomp those kitties!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> No kidding, Kirby better not go into coasting mode!!!
> Put the peddle down and curb stomp those kitties!!!!!


Yes sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Here we go!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense score


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Hammer it down. Make a statement.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Lean on em offense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

And that's why you hold on to the ball with two hands...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Alaskan Bush People is on.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That white girl throwing them balls was purty! I hope @Throwback was watching.


You know it brother! 
To be 21 again


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> And that's why you hold on to the ball with two hands...


Say it again.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Say it again.


Can't say it enough for college and pro football. Most fumbles are because of it.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Sloppy play at times. If the Dawgs can stay even or plus in turnovers, they are by far the best team in the country, but they have let teams inferior teams stay in games when they fumble or throw stupid interceptions.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Play some Junkyard D here, Dawgs! Let’s go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Where is the pass rush?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Alright Defense get the ball back!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

Jenny dell is hawt


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 3, 2022)

Who fumbled this time?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD tigers! Dangit!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Pitiful coverage


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Crap


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Pitiful coverage


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

35-17 Dawgs after the tigers take advantage of our turnover. They made that score look scarily too easily!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs came out thinking game over and playing sloppy


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's go Offense!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs need to score this drive and eat clock.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Jenny dell is hawt


Very


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

3rd and 2 and we get cute! Run the dang ball! Good grief!


----------



## TomC (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs needed an ego check and they got it. Time to wake back up!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 3, 2022)

Why am I not surprised? Typical Georgia second half bull.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense get the ball back


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Good grief! Wake up, Dawgs!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> Why am I not surprised? Typical Georgia second half bull.


Yep, typical. Got their head out of the game and lost focus and now bam, about to be two scores in just a few minutes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

We better tighten up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Why do we have no pass rush


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Less hit and more wrap up defense! 
You got him 4 yards short and instead of dog piling, you lower your shoulder. Just plain dumb!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Crap


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

If I were any team that had to face UGA, I would throw the ball 40 yards downfield every game, because the Dawg's dbs just get lost on those plays time and time again.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2022)

These coaches are idiots not taking the points they’re eventually going to need anyway


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Good stop by the Dawgs, now the offense needs to get it back in gear and score.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

About time! Now, a long slow drive to get your head back in the game!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Throwback said:


> These coaches are idiots not taking the points they’re eventually going to need anyway



Yep, 3 points makes it a 2 score game.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs making that slice of pecan pie I ate at the half sour on my stomach. Mercy! Tigers done put the fear in me!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Watch Monken call a run it first down for 2 yards,  40 yard incomplete pass, then on 3rd down they have to pass again.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

As my wife says “Geez Louise”


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Maybe one of these days Kirby will leave the pedal down.  Get a lead and run up the middle. 
But, he makes a lot more than me and won a championship so there is that.


----------



## TomC (Dec 3, 2022)

We need Bowers, Bowers and more Bowers!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

I don't care who you're for, that freshman was impressive.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Why not throw it 7-8 yards to Bowers right there?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Milton! Wooooooooo hoooooo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Oh my!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Milton has been the player of the game. He's been there when they needed him to stabilize things.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Rosely-Jackasaint reminds me of another Dawgs #1 at receiver, Mohammed Massaquoi.  Sure hands, not a burner but just gets it done.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

There we go. They got distracted but refocused.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah Baby!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

42-17 Dawgs late in the 3rd

Heck, yeah, baby! Let’s go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 3, 2022)

Game over...see you in the Peach Bowl Dawgs!


----------



## PaDawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Manball for the win!

Still drives me nuts.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Dawgs!!  McIntosh and Milton have been very good this game.  A good running game will be needed going forward in the playoffs, whether it is against Michigan, TOSU, TCU, and maybe even Bammer.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Now we need the Defense to get another stop!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Gotta put pressure on the QB


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Crap


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Ringo just gets lost way too much in coverage.  I can't believe he is projected to be a top 15 draft pick in the NFL.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD tigers but they should’ve had a 5 yard penalty before this TD. Their left end moved.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Kelly has to be the biggest cry baby I have ever seen


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Lsu 2-point conversion fails

42-23 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Kelly has to be the biggest cry baby I have ever seen


Behind Saban, of course.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Boweeeeers!


----------



## Duff (Dec 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ringo just gets lost way too much in coverage.  I can't believe he is projected to be a top 15 draft pick in the NFL.


They throw at him every chance they get


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Boweeeeers!


Yep, he's Bennet's security blanket when he needs him. Just about always count on a catch from him if it's in the vicinity.


----------



## TomC (Dec 3, 2022)

Ringo is a flag magnet!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

More of Kelly's injuries to slow the game down.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

4th Quarter Boys


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Yep, he's Bennet's security blanket when he needs him. Just about always count on a catch from him if it's in the vicinity.


Bennett is scaring the heck out of me with those tight throws like that. Bowers has super glue hands!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Just win!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Behind Saban, of course.


Can’t stand him


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

*4th Qtr*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Run that rock, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!

Going for 2


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Beck time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

2-point convo gooooooooooood!

50-23 Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Just dang man, what a play!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Dec 3, 2022)

Monken fired up !


----------



## antharper (Dec 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Alaskan Bush People is on.


Watch it then


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

antharper said:


> Watch it then


Fake folks watching other fake folks!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang stop playing soft


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Intercepted


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Fake folks watching other UGLY folks!!!!


FIFY


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Interception


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 3, 2022)

Nail in the coffin!


----------



## TomC (Dec 3, 2022)

I didn't like that 2pt conversion......thats a 10RC move!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

What the heck! Did we lose a down? Thought it was 3rd down there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TomC said:


> I didn't like that 2pt conversion......thats a 10RC move!


The way LSU has been going down the field when they have the ball, i like the 2 point attempt.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Did you just hear that about the Dr. Pepper tuition competition at halftime?  Rules were set in case of a tie and the one girl won the tiebreaker yesterday, but they tied today and instead of following the rules, they changed it because people whined about it.  This entire generation is a trophy for everyone group and they can't handle not getting their participation trophy without being babies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs look so confident. 


The rest of you better run……………….


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Ringo just lets the ball go right by him without going for it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang, Ringo! Wake up!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Did you just hear that about the Dr. Pepper tuition competition at halftime?  Rules were set in case of a tie and the one girl won the tiebreaker yesterday, but they tied today and instead of following the rules, they changed it because people whined about it.  This entire generation is a trophy for everyone group and they can't handle not getting their participation trophy without being babies.


I said the same thing!!!!! I guess everyone is woke now!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Why are we not trying to pressure the QB


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS! D up on ‘em!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

It bounced.  You could see that in real time easily.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Defense, junk it up!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Ringo lost another WR.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Kirby is playing to conservative


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

TD tigers lucky crap

50-30 Dawgs 7:12 left in the game

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Ughhhhhh


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

LSU backup QB is better than the starter


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 3, 2022)

What is Ringo doing....


----------



## TomC (Dec 3, 2022)

Ringo being Ringo


----------



## poohbear (Dec 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Why are we not trying to pressure the QB


I think we are in let’s don’t get hurt mode


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!!

Dang we need 7 more!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Run, Run, Run, Punt


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)

Game over folks. Dawgs hung 50 on em in the SECG.

Life is good!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Throw it who ever Ringo is guarding and you will get a TD quick.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Dang I hate giving LSU the ball back.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

This sucks, letting them get those throws.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

He did not hit with the crown of the helmet and the runner was not defenseless.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

He was just going low to make a tackle. I don’t think they should call targetting


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2022)

Reckon Lsu thinks they should have given *the 2nd string qb a better shot?  *


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Reckon Lsu thinks they should have given *the 2nd string qb a better shot?  *


Kid looks good


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs better put the starters back in. That Lsu QB is eatin’ us up!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Kid looks good


As long as Ringo is in the game


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs better put the starters back in. That Lsu QB is eatin’ us up!


And we still aren't putting pressure on him


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Dawgs’ ball!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Ballgame.  I say the Dawgs need to get 7 more to make sure though.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## TomC (Dec 3, 2022)

Got some 2nd string GAMERS!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ballgame.  I say the Dawgs need to get 7 more to make sure though.


Game done been over


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs’ ball!


Cause we pressured the QB


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1194171


Go Dawgs


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Looks line we may play that Ohio team.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2022)

Congrats to y’all boys


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Looks line we may play that Ohio team.


Or Michigan again


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)

Half a hundred on the Tigers!!!

GO DAWGS!!¡


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Bennett for Heisman


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

Georgia Bulldogs
2022 SEC Champions

Way to go, Dawgs! Keep it going!

*GO DAWGS!
NEXT!*​


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

antharper said:


> Watch it then


I did.

Wasn't that good tho.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett for Heisman


He's got a good chance.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 3, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Or Michigan again


Shhhhhhh
The Ohio guys think they special !


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to y’all boys


Thanks, brother! Now I hope we win these last two! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Raylander (Dec 3, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Looks line we may play that Ohio team.





Rackmaster said:


> Or Michigan again



Prolly have to whoop both of em this time


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

*FINAL
50-30*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

I say it’s GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

*GO DAWGS!
*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2022)

Glad to add that to the trophy case. LSU never quit! Hats off! Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Dec 3, 2022)

Go SEC Champion Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 3, 2022)

Congrats Dawgs. Nice job!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Congrats Dawgs. Nice job!!


Thank you, bud.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1194182



Carter is a grown man among boys.  He threw a couple of their 320 lb offensive lineman around like they were 3rd graders.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 3, 2022)

And the first commercial after the game was a Warnock ad bashing Herschel. Bet that didn’t go over good.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 3, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> View attachment 1194188


Got to love that mic drop.

Not sure I would have done that until the Natty was in hand. We used to call that a "woof ticket" and it was known to be bad luck.


----------



## SLY22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1194176


Geez he looks 39 years old at that photo.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 3, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1194202




Kirby and the Dawgs beat 3 this year, Mizzou, Auburn and LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2022)

Geaux Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599193913826619392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599207155604692994


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 4, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> View attachment 1194170


That was one of the funniest things I’ve ever seen in football! Can you imagine the quarterback’s humiliation? Rates right in there with the picture of Uga lunging at the Awwburn player.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 4, 2022)

LSU back up qb exposed Dawgs weak pass defense. I think whoever the dawgs play next will try to exploit that.


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> That was one of the funniest things I’ve ever seen in football! Can you imagine the quarterback’s humiliation? Rates right in there with the picture of Uga lunging at the Awwburn player.


I like to think he was trying not to hurt him anymore than he already was and wanted the whistle.
That kid has some grit hobbling back on the field.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> LSU back up qb exposed Dawgs weak pass defense. I think whoever the dawgs play next will try to exploit that.


Kirby had 2nd & 3rd string in! 
Carter was on the sidelines, he was worried about targeting calls or injuries!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> LSU back up qb exposed Dawgs weak pass defense. I think whoever the dawgs play next will try to exploit that.


…with backups in! But keep thinking that!

No one could stop Tennessee…until it happened!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> LSU back up qb exposed Dawgs weak pass defense. I think whoever the dawgs play next will try to exploit that.


You mean the #1 Defense in the country... After an entire season. The BEST Defense in the country.. Just sayin....

We also have an offense that can score....


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 4, 2022)

formula1 said:


> …with backups in! But keep thinking that!
> 
> No one could stop Tennessee…until it happened!


Ringo is a starter. He got burned several times.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> That was one of the funniest things I’ve ever seen in football! Can you imagine the quarterback’s humiliation? Rates right in there with the picture of Uga lunging at the Awwburn player.


I’m sure this image will go down in the annals of Dawg lore and I bet when ever Daniel’s sees 88 again he will always remember that moment


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 4, 2022)

UGA has an exceptionally good defense this year but the weakest part seems to be pass defense and the deep ball has hurt them worse than nearly anything else if we leave aside the Dawg's own occasional miscues.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 4, 2022)

Congrats Dawgs.  Just my opinion, but I think the SEC Championship is just as important as the Natty.  Great job !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby had 2nd & 3rd string in!
> Carter was on the sidelines, he was worried about targeting calls or injuries!


And appeared to mostly be in a softer zone defense keeping the play in front of them. We do have plenty to work on defensively but know both LsU qb's are very good and will likely play on Sunday. I was hoping for more man on man look from our D bit LSU also has better WR's than we do, imo.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2022)

LSU ran for 47 yards. That’s the line. Defense got burned a few times. They also had two INTS’s. They also stopped LSU at the goal line with 4th and inches. If you play one on one you’re going to get burned here and there bend but don’t break. Dawgs offense scored half a hundred. Go Dawgs!


----------



## K80 (Dec 5, 2022)

@MCBUCK ,  how's Ladd doing?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2022)

K80 said:


> @MCBUCK ,  how's Ladd doing?



Word is he is fine, just dealing with an irritated knew.  Should be fine and ready to go for the next game.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Ringo is a starter. He got burned several times.



1. It was a championship game. Nobody expected LSU to blow into town just to roll over for us.

2. The D backs getting burned was partly a function of the pass rush. Both LSU QB's had time to make plays.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 6, 2022)

elfiii said:


> 1. It was a championship game. Nobody expected LSU to blow into town just to roll over for us.
> 
> 2. The D backs getting burned was partly a function of the pass rush. Both LSU QB's had time to make plays.


Very true they had some pressure on Daniel’s but the backup not so much, don’t know if Kirby was holding them back or not. But they needed more pressure on him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2022)

Run Herschel Run


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2022)

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## poohbear (Dec 7, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1194878


Love this picture , I’m sure it will be around for some time


----------

